# 2016 Cruze LT - 1 mo old, 3000km with check engine light. Auto stop also not function



## Brianwarren87 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello, 

I recently leased a 2016 cruze lt. Tonight I noticed the check engine light on as well as the auto stop feature not functioning.

The car is brand new with just 3000km on it.

I don't know much about cars, so any info would be helpful. The car is under warranty so I am hoping whatever is wrong will be covered. 

Was very impressed with the car up until now...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some parts places will pull the codes for you for free. If you can get the code numbers, we might be able to take a guess. I could be something silly like the gas cap no screwed on all the way, but without a code, we have no idea. Also, OnStar will give you the codes if you're set up with them.

But the Gen2 Cruze is still quite new. The forum doesn't have much experience with it. You may be the first one with a check engine light.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't imagine that it wouldn't be covered, unless you personally did some alterations to the car. It definitely sucks, but it's not uncommon for a small issue to arise on a new car. There are a lot of parts to assemble on a car, and many of those parts are installed by humans who can make errors. Also, there is a small percentage of parts that can be out of spec. That is why they give you a warranty. Take it to the dealership as soon as possible and have them check it out. They will plug it into the computer and read the diagnostic trouble codes. Mostly likely it will be something small and you'll have it back in a day.


----------



## Brianwarren87 (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'll be taking the car in first thing tomorrow. Fingers crossed that its nothing major!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck. Let us know what they find.


----------

